# Transport Help Needed Sc-nc-va Asap



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just 3 short legs left  to get Cassi (lita) home

1 hr 31 min *NEEDED * Florence SC to Fayetteville NC

1 hr 29 min *NEEDED* FayettevilleNC to Durham NC

1 hr 33 min *NEEDED* Bracey VA to Richmond VA


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure wish I could help get this girl home.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Sure wish I could help get this girl home.


 
LOLOLOL  that'd be one loooooooooooooooooooooooong stretch


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, it would. My hybrid gets very good mileage, but not THAT good.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Yeah, it would. My hybrid gets very good mileage, but not THAT good.


 
LOL  I bet we all wish we got that kind of mileage 

Are you happy with it, would you buy another?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

So much Fayetteville NC lately ... Fayetteville AR people, I'll help anytime haha!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I drive a Ford Escape hybrid, and I am very pleased with it. Have had it about 2-1/2 years and get 34.5 mpg most of the time. Sometimes a tad more or less. I definitely will buy a hybrid next time I buy a car. I had a Ford Explorer prior to the Escape and really liked it, but it was a gas hog (17 mpg) and was 8 years old, so i decided to sell it before things started to fall apart. My daughter will turn 16 in a year and a half and will need a car, so I may give her the Escape and buy another hybrid for myself, either another Escape or a Civic, which gets even better mpg.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I drive a Ford Escape hybrid, and I am very pleased with it. Have had it about 2-1/2 years and get 34.5 mpg most of the time. Sometimes a tad more or less. I definitely will buy a hybrid next time I buy a car. I had a Ford Explorer prior to the Escape and really liked it, but it was a gas hog (17 mpg) and was 8 years old, so i decided to sell it before things started to fall apart. My daughter will turn 16 in a year and a half and will need a car, so I may give her the Escape and buy another hybrid for myself, either another Escape or a Civic, which gets even better mpg.


Definitely need 4WD where I am  will have to look into the Escape.

 Great excuse to by another!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You know, Florence to Durham is about 3 hours if you can get someone to pull a double leg. I have made the trip a couple of times and it's not too bad. I wish I could help, but I have too much going on for at least the next two weekends.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> You know, Florence to Durham is about 3 hours if you can get someone to pull a double leg. I have made the trip a couple of times and it's not too bad. I wish I could help, but I have too much going on for at least the next two weekends.


 
I know you would if you could  and you've been helping out in other ways 

You Rock 

Maybe that other info you sent could help someone else out?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe, but like I said, I have no idea who this person is that is offering and nobody in the email was vouching for him, so it makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Maybe, but like I said, I have no idea who this person is that is offering and nobody in the email was vouching for him, so it makes me a bit nervous.


Yeah, maybe he should have included phone #'s of the groups he was reffering to.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So have we gotten the final legs taken care of, so I can pick her up in the afternoon from David.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

What's zup? is it a go? i hope i hope. cannot wait to meet the girl. let me know and let me know phone numbers and contacts. thanx beth


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

p.s. maybe post the legs and the people so the forum can pray for and be supportive of the transporters and know the approximate eta of her.
beth


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> p.s. maybe post the legs and the people so the forum can pray for and be supportive of the transporters and know the approximate eta of her.
> beth


Dave to Orlando

Carol Orlando to Jax, then to exit off 95 (details being worked on)

Barb exit to Florence SC

NEEDED Florence, SC to Fayetteville NC

NEEDED Fayetteville NC to Durham NC

Mary Durham NC to Bracey, VA

NEEDED Bracey, VA to Richmond, VA

Doyle Richmond to DC 

Chrissy DC to Aberdeen, MD

Beth Aberdeen to Trenton, NJ

Steph Trenton to Westchester


Me


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the three legs of the transport


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

bumping this up so she can get to her furever home.... quinn needs a playmate


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for someone in SC/NC/VA.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope you get them filled. No where near me


----------

